# sale or sell



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I keep seeing ads on Craigslist, items for sell, or "I have XXX for sell" and many other ads that say, " I'm wanting to sale this item" etc.
Is it me? Am I wrong or are the two words not supposed to be interchangable?
I can understand misspelled words, and even though it is a pet peeve, I can almost understand when an ad for a car says it has new breaks..... ( really? What breaks? Windows? Dash? Door handle?) I sure hope the brakes don't break.

Is it now commonly acceptable to interchange sell and sale?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

No. The words are not interchangeable. It is just stupid people.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

HDRider said:


> No. The words are not interchangeable. It is just stupid people.


Or could it be they just don't know any better which would be ignorant :shrug: Stupid is when you know better and do it anyway :hobbyhors

My favorites is home for sale . You can sell a house not a home .

Hot water heater No it is just a water heater ,if the water was hot you don't need to heat it .

One more, fellow said he worked all morning un thawing his water pipes :umno:


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

They're illiterate. Another one that gets my goat is people pronouncing the word "Height" as "HeigTH". Its pronounced like "HITE". The h is silent durn-it! :flame:


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Or could it be they just don't know any better which would be ignorant :shrug: Stupid is when you know better and do it anyway :hobbyhors
> 
> My favorites is home for sale . You can sell a house not a home .
> 
> ...


So true. Thanks cousin Jim, I needed that!! :hysterical:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Deleted to protect sensitive feelings.......


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I grew up in a French Canadian community and we have plenty of confusing terms. 

We brush our hairs. Some wear a pair of pants but have several pairs of pantses, we unthaw steak for supper and some go up south to the city.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

General reminders are fine specific examples are rude and seem to go against the playing nice in the sandbox. :bdh:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

okiemom said:


> General reminders are fine specific examples are rude and seem to go against the playing nice in the sandbox. :bdh:


How do you make a general or gentle remainder using the English language. It is IS or it an't Is ( see Bill C)


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a theory but I can't prove it even though I have witnessed it many times.I think people just "dumb down" their ads to make it sound like "I'm just a good old country boy and pretty easy to take advantage of.I don't really know what the correct price should be so you're getting a deal"!
There are just too many of these type adds to not be intentional!

Wade


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I have always assumed that 90% of these errors is due to auto-correct on tablets/phones and people just don't care enough to correct them. We browse through the real estate section on craigslist often and most of the time "acres" is spelled as "acers". I even search for "acers" to look up listings for land.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

FarmerKat said:


> I even search for "acers" to look up listings for land.


You can get some great deals on ebay for Tupperware by searching Tupperwear.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

You don't need to know how to spell or use the english language. A spell checker will correct your mistakes. If you Google something, the computer will figure out what you meant if you spell it wrong.

Some are just regional speech patterns. If something is flammable, is it also inflammable? When you say, "I could care less" it means that you do care.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Ect. Makes me crazy.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I keep seeing ads on Craigslist, items for sell, or "I have XXX for sell" and many other ads that say, " I'm wanting to sale this item" etc.
> Is it me? Am I wrong or are the two words not supposed to be interchangable?
> I can understand misspelled words, and even though it is a pet peeve, I can almost understand when an ad for a car says it has new breaks..... ( really? What breaks? Windows? Dash? Door handle?) I sure hope the brakes don't break.
> 
> Is it now commonly acceptable to interchange sell and sale?


 Ask the folks who think "loose " and "lose" are interchangeable on ads that 
read "Want to loose that extra body fat" or such . Whenever I see postings like that I imagine an overweight hillbilly with a bunch of fat globs looking like the shmoo critters on the old Lil Abner comic strip running circles around their feet.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I LOVE this post!! I thought I was the only one in the world that felt this way!!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I made the mistake of correcting English when I 1st came to HT.
I try really hard not to do it anymore. But here's a thread that maybe Sister Mary John inspired!?!?! (eng. teacher)
THERE it is. 
THEIR horse is pretty.
THEY'RE going to the store.
There is NO SUCH WORD as 'hisself'. It is the most ignorant sound possible.
I have a cat for SALE.
I am not going to SELL my dog.
Someone said in an earlier thread- Advice is what you give! (noun) 
Advise is what you do, as in giving advice to 'advise' someone.
Hens 'SET' on eggs. People 'SIT' down in a chair.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SJ
I used stupid very deliberately. 

I understand the difference between those that can and those that cannot escape ignorance. I understand that very well. 

I reserve the word stupid for those that can escape ignorance, but have chosen not to do so.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Darntootin said:


> They're illiterate. Another one that gets my goat is people pronouncing the word "Height" as "HeigTH". Its pronounced like "HITE". The h is silent durn-it! :flame:


I pronounce it heigTH?  Why waste a good H?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> You don't need to know how to spell or use the english language. A spell checker will correct your mistakes. If you Google something, the computer will figure out what you meant if you spell it wrong.
> 
> Some are just regional speech patterns. If something is flammable, is it also inflammable? *When you say, "I could care less" it means that you do care*.


Ahh, that's the one that always gets me. I can feel my blood beginning to boil just talking about it... breathe... must calm down.....

I've always been good at English and am a serious Grammar and Spelling Nazi although I'm pretty passive aggressive about it and usually just end up fuming silently rather than actually correcting people. I'm sure people can find errors in my spelling and grammar but I try real hard to reread what I type and fix any errors before the final product goes out.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if even the French with their state regulated language are winning the battle of language drift in this age of the internet. 
Every time I pronounce herbs with a silent h, I think of that inheritance of lower class English that is American. Martha Stewart and her pretentious emphasis of the "proper" pronunciation with a sounded h irritates the heck out of me.
If you know what is meant, the writer has successfully communicated.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Don't go changing to try to please me. I know what you mean.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I aint got no pencil neither.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bret said:


> Don't go changing to try to please me. I know what you mean.


 You may want to buy some calfs one day on CL.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

bowdonkey said:


> I pronounce it heigTH?  Why waste a good H?


You could pronounce the H, just dont put it behind the T.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

An oldie but a goodie on spelling and comprehension for your reading enjoyment or a :run: :rotfl:

fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too. Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.
i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dsenoât mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghi t pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Tricky Grama said:


> I made the mistake of correcting English when I 1st came to HT.
> I try really hard not to do it anymore. But here's a thread that maybe Sister Mary John inspired!?!?! (eng. teacher)
> THERE it is.
> THEIR horse is pretty.
> ...


I agree that "hisself" isn't a word. The correct venacular is "Hisen" and "Hern".


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

where I want to said:


> I wonder if even the French with their state regulated language are winning the battle of language drift in this age of the internet.
> Every time I pronounce herbs with a silent h, I think of that inheritance of lower class English that is American. Martha Stewart and her pretentious emphasis of the "proper" pronunciation with a sounded h irritates the heck out of me.
> If you know what is meant, the writer has successfully communicated.


I find using hand gestures helps alot to communicate.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

You can have a sale or make a sale.
If you have items you wish to get rid of, then you sell them.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Shrek said:


> An oldie but a goodie on spelling and comprehension for your reading enjoyment or a :run: :rotfl:
> 
> fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too. Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.
> i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dsenoât mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghi t pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!


Ya, know. I could read that perfectly fine. Guess that is why my grammar is so bad. It all looks good to me...:happy2:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Darntootin said:


> You could pronounce the H, just dont put it behind the T.


HeigTH, HeigTH, HeigTH, gosh I always thought that was the correct pronunciation. It rolls off the tongue so well. Of course when I've swallowed a couple bottles of Giuness? It sounds more like HeigTTHH. After a tumbler of rock gut Ancient Age it sounds more in the HhhiTTTTTHHHHHHHHH. When I wear heels and sip Perrier it sounds more like Hite. I guess for me anyway, word pronunciation has alot to do with diet and dress.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Shrek, I must be one of the 55 because I can read that.

I've always been good at English and spelling.

One person that lives near us - is a little bit on the slow side. When he went in to where my wife was working, he was talking about his one neighbor who had lost her husband and had found a new love.

He kept telling my wife "Hers is going to get married."

We still laugh about it.



Most people just don't care how things are spelled. And it's only getting worse - with spelling and especially writing. Writing is a now a brief subject taught in a couple of grades. After that, many children are typing their homework and don't write much at all on paper.

For an experiment, have your 10th grade or older teen address a letter. Most don't have a clue.

It's sad.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MJsLady said:


> You can have a sale or make a sale.
> If you have items you wish to get rid of, then you sell them.


I went to the sale with a sail to sell. They would not pay retail without more detail and I'm here to tell you the tale of chasing my tail.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

And is it just me or has the world decided to change a guilty plea from "He pled guilty" to "He pleaded guilty"? I have seen this on the news quite a bit lately. :hair


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't care if I sale something or sell something, as long as they pay cache........


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Shrek said:


> An oldie but a goodie on spelling and comprehension  for your reading enjoyment or a :run: :rotfl:
> 
> fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too. Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.
> i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dsenoât mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghi t pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!


Well that certainly seems to be the basis for the self correction on my cell phone. Get the first letter wrong , and it runs with it. Miss one strategic letter in the middle and it again goes off on its own. 
That would be an interesting game- to see how few letters you would have to type to make the spell check rules work out the correct word. It varies with what preceded it. For example it came up with 'by' and 'in' as a choice before I typed 'it' in the previous sentence. 
BTW if 55 out of a hundred can read that, then they are not the ones with the odd mind. It's the remaining 45 that are odd.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

bowdonkey said:


> I pronounce it heigTH?  Why waste a good H?


Because with that sort of attitude, you can catch pee-new-moan-ya.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

MO_cows said:


> I don't care if I sale something or sell something, as long as they pay cache........


Good one and that reminds me one one the FOX news does that drives me nuts. 

When you find a hidden store of weapons it is a cache (rhymes with cash like money) But FOX folk always say cash-ay (rhymes with array) like it was the word cachet (means a characteristic feature or quality).


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I'm afraid to right anything now!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Hehehe, that reminded me of something, I caught a reporter one day in the act of reading a teleprompter without first reading it to herself before going on live tv.
She was reporting about an event paying homage ( she said "home-age") to a guy from Tucson Arizona (she said Tuck-son)


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Being a brit on a US forum.. :hair
But then my spelling is terrible, so I'll let you all off. :runforhills:


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Bestest Grammer an Righting Rools, Like EVER!

1. About those sentence fragments.
2. Analogies in writing are like feathers on a snake.
3. And don't start a sentence with a conjunction.
4. Avoid alliteration. Always.
5. Avoid cliches like the plague. They're old hat.
6. A writer must not shift your point of view.
7. Be more or less specific.
8. Comparisons are as bad as clichÃ©s.
9. Contractions aren't necessary.
10. Corect spelling is esential.
11. Don't be redundant and don't use more words than necessary or be highly superfluous.
12. Don't overuse exclamation marks!!
13. Don't use commas, which aren't necessary.
14. Don't use no double negatives.
15. Don't write run-on sentences, they are hard to read, and go on forever, really.
16. Even if a mixed metaphor sings, it should be derailed.
17. Everyone should be careful to use a singular pronoun with singular nouns in their writing.
18. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement.
19. If any word is improper at the end of a sentence, a linking verb is.
20. If you reread your work, you can find on rereading that a great deal of repetition can be avoided by rereading and editing.
21. Its important to use your apostrophe's correctly.
22. Never utilize a long word when a diminutive one will do.
23. One should never generalize.
24. One-word sentences? Eliminate.
25. Parenthetical remarks (however relevant) are unnecessary.
26. Place pronouns as close as possible, especially in long sentences, as of ten or more words, to their antecedents.
27. Prepositions are terrible words to end sentences with.
28. Verbs has to agree with their subject.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My job for 30 years has been to correct the grammar, punctuation and spelling of doctors. You would be amazed how many of them have no clue! It only gets worse each year as a new batch of residents are elevated to full-fledged practicing physicians. It amazes me that someone whose whole profession and livelihood depends on their presentation and impression on people can be so lackadaisical about grammar.

Obviously, errors jump out at me constantly when reading, and I find some articles and books impossible to read due to that. However, on places like message boards, where it's a much more relaxed atmosphere, I try to let things slide and instead concentrate on the meaning and content. I even use improper grammar and colloquialisms myself just because being "proper" all the time can make you sound like a stuffed shirt. 

If someone asks for correction on their post or puts (sp?) after a word, I might tell them the correct spelling or usage, but otherwise I just keep my mouth shut. Not everyone has the same educational opportunities, and some may have learning disabilities or may have overcome physical issues to be able to communicate at all. There are a couple of things that grate on me like fingernails on a chalkboard, but I try not to put people down or embarrass them by pointing out their errors. Life is just too short. Just my two cents' worth. 

I breezed through Shrek's post just like it was normal, but then the majority of my work these days is by ESL dictators (English second language), who also dictate while eating lunch, smacking gum, belching, yawning, sniffling and snorting, have laryngitis, are flipping through charts, have multiple alarms going off in the background, are flirting with the nurses behind them, sound like they have the phone actually IN their mouths, or have their kids screaming or dogs barking in the background. I would be remiss if I didn't also mention the doctor who dictates while in moving traffic...on his motorcycle!  After that, Shrek's post was easy, and misused or misspelled words on a message board barely register on my annoyance scale!


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's another one I often see and hear used incorrectly. 

A man that was convicted to death by hanging was hanged. Don't tell me he was hung because I don't care, that is a matter best kept between him and his significant other. People are hanged, objects like paintings and..well...other things, are hung. 

In some long forgotten debate, a guy thinking he was making a great point about bad choices asked me, "would you rather be shot or hung?" Well duh! That's easy.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bret said:


> Don't go changing to try to please me.


Well, Mr. Joel, do you love me just the way I am? :nanner:


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

One I have heard multiple times recently on history shows is secrete in place of secret.
Come on guys you are "educational" television.
You can have a secret. To hide something is to secret it.
To secrete some thing means to expel it. You do not find secrete rooms. They are secret rooms.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

MJsLady said:


> One I have heard multiple times recently on histor shows is secrete in place of secret.
> Come on guys you are "educational" television.
> You can have a secret. To hide something is to secret it.
> To secrete some thing means to expel it. You do not find secrete rooms. They are secret rooms.


Actually I thought it had both meanings. At least I tried to secrete stuff when I was a teenager........


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I'm afraid to right anything now!


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6KOc_vVmSM[/ame]


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Supposably&#55357;&#56854;


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

InTownForNow said:


> Supposably&#65533;&#65533;


Oh good Lord, you people are killing me. :hair

I"m going to have to go lie down now...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> I agree that "hisself" isn't a word. The correct venacular is "Hisen" and "Hern".


Not to correct your grammar or anything, but..:happy2:
that would be 'his'n' and 'her'n'.
That would give the correct pronunciation as well.
'His-en' and her-in', but the 'in' sound in 'her'n' is very, very subtle and light.
Oh.. and "your'n" too. Pronounced 'yOr-in' or " your-in" but with the same light touch a "her'n".


The one grammatical/vernacular act that kills me, makes my blood boil and makes me totally and completely lose my mind inside is ending a question with the word, 'at'.
omg.
I hate that so, so very much.

'Where're you at?'
"Where is the object/place/person at?"
'Where do you put the thing at?"

Can't breathe.
Feeling faint.
Blood pressure too high..
I truly cannot take it.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I can quickly see where this thread is headed down the vocabulary toilet LOL. I agree with "stupid" being someone who knows but chooses not to self correct. Ignorance is someone who is not educated in the ways of the issue. I dare say, I have been both. Though the word stupid is not to be applied to living creatures in my home! Brooms, on the other hand, can be stupid whenever it is needed!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

sisterpine said:


> I can quickly see where this thread is headed down the vocabulary toilet LOL. I agree with "stupid" being someone who knows but chooses not to self correct. Ignorance is someone who is not educated in the ways of the issue. I dare say, I have been both. Though the word stupid is not to be applied to living creatures in my home! Brooms, on the other hand, can be stupid whenever it is needed!


Try a hockey stick, more beter fer corectin stupid.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

MJsLady said:


> One I have heard multiple times recently on history shows is secrete in place of secret.
> Come on guys you are "educational" television.
> You can have a secret. To hide something is to secret it.
> To secrete some thing means to expel it. You do not find secrete rooms. They are secret rooms.


_Secrete_ is a verb, so to say, "To hide something is to _secret_ it is incorrect.

You are correct in that "You do not find _secrete_ rooms", however, Joseph nearly found a _secret_ room where Tom had _secreted_ his gold coins. When Tom saw Joseph getting close to finding it, he _secreted_ bullits.

http://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/secrete


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Some person near us is always on CL selling Weiner pigs. I want call and ask how much sausage he actually has for sale.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

We don't see the interchange of sale and sell much up here. I think it's a Southern thing. If people who don't know how to spell try to do so phonetically, sale and sell is pronounced too differently here to screw it up. But for some dialects, the difference is much more subtle if there is one at all. It's other words that sound the same up here that brings out the misspellers.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

chickenista said:


> Not to correct your grammar or anything, but..:happy2:
> that would be 'his'n' and 'her'n'.
> That would give the correct pronunciation as well.
> 'His-en' and her-in', but the 'in' sound in 'her'n' is very, very subtle and light.
> ...


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Nimrod said:


> You don't need to know how to spell or use the english language. A spell checker will correct your mistakes. If you Google something, the computer will figure out what you meant if you spell it wrong.
> 
> Some are just regional speech patterns. If something is flammable, is it also inflammable? When you say, "I could care less" it means that you do care.


I think English speaking people DO need to know how to spell and use the English language properly. People who rely solely on spell check are becoming lazy illiterates. Spell checker doesn't always correct mistakes, it often makes worse mistakes. I've seen some horrible mistakes in posts by people who rely on spell check where the spell checker corrections have been much worse than the common spelling mistakes made by people. And then because they're too lazy or in too much of a hurry to review their posts before submitting they end up making a post that has words and entire phrases in it that have different meanings not in context to the subject matter and the posts make no sense.

I wish more people would Google words to find out the correct spellings of words and correct context in which they are to be used.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Fennick said:


> I think English speaking people DO need to know how to spell and use the English language properly. People who rely solely on spell check are becoming lazy illiterates. Spell checker doesn't always correct mistakes, it often makes worse mistakes. I've seen some horrible mistakes in posts by people who rely on spell check where the spell checker corrections have been much worse than the common spelling mistakes made by people. And then because they're too lazy or in too much of a hurry to review their posts before submitting they end up making a post that has words and entire phrases in it that have different meanings not in context to the subject matter and the posts make no sense.
> 
> I wish more people would Google words to find out the correct spellings of words and correct context in which they are to be used.


I thought the original post was the miss use of words not spelling :hobbyhors


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

And then there is the confusion some have between 'bred' (impregnated and carrying offspring) and 'bread' (used to make a sandwich). I can't tell you how many times I have seen someone selling a 'bread' cow or pig. 

I checked in some cattle for a customer one time, asked him if he wanted his cows pregnancy checked. He assured me numerous times that his cows were 'breaded', he just knew they were 'breaded'. I had to bite my lip to keep from asking, "Cornmeal or beer batter?"


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

TNnative said:


> And then there is the confusion some have between 'bred' (impregnated and carrying offspring) and 'bread' (used to make a sandwich). I can't tell you how many times I have seen someone selling a 'bread' cow or pig.
> 
> I checked in some cattle for a customer one time, asked him if he wanted his cows pregnancy checked. He assured me numerous times that his cows were 'breaded', he just knew they were 'breaded'. I had to bite my lip to keep from asking, "Cornmeal or beer batter?"


I never was that smart , I would of ask :hobbyhors


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

The one that bugs my son is when folks want a "barvarian" cream doughnut.
He always grumbles under his breath, it is Bavarian you barbarian.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I am going to sail my sail boat over to the sail boat dock sale and see if I might be able to sell my sail boat. It is a good sail boat. I did have to use some baling wire to tie the mast on, but never had to bail the water out of the hull.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

To me ,it's not that big of a deal.I'm not a good speller or typist and for that matter,neither is my computer.To me if the person can figure out what you are trying to say then it is effective communication.I do however understand how so many of you feel about poor grammar,and it's a big deal,to you,not to many of the rest of us.To me it's like someone doesn't think much of me because I didn't part my hair in the place "they" think it should be parted,or my brand blue jeans are substandard. 
For me,the accent from different parts of the country does more to hinder effective communication than about anything else. I remember meeting a person from Virginia who became best friends. He was telling me something and I couldn't make it out. They pronounce the word "about" to sound like "a boat". That hinders effective communication.We just weren't getting anywhere because there was not a boat in sight!
I worked as a facilities manager for a college and had my fair share of fun with it,being I am a" country boy"and everyone else had eleventeen degrees in higher education.And being less educated and putting less importance on "proper english" didn't diminish the fact that I had enough intelligence to hold my own with any and all of them in any conversation we were having. 
Here is a little "skit" that I used to do. Think about "Barney Fife" saying this.
"My have ur contention police!? Tha is a remergency!We gots'ta revaculate! They is a excurity ossifer stuck in the levelator wit a lalununum freedgidater full of daminite! It's a remergency! Revaculate now! Revaculate,revaculate!"

Have fun with that one!Ha!
Wade

Dixie! See what you started?! HA!


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Ironically, if people communicated using proper English including spelling and grammar it would probably take less words to express a clearer idea of what they were saying than all the gobbledygoop that gets passed around these days. (Notice my correct spelling of the word gobbledygoop) :happy2:

I can't stand the texting shortcuts that get used now, specially the number "2" that gets used instead of the words "to" or "too". I guess it eliminates the need to differentiate between the "2" altogether.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Sawmill Jim said:


> I thought the original post was the miss use of words not spelling :hobbyhors


Exactly. Context. The misuse of words is about context as well as spelling. That's why I said


> ..... a post that has *words and entire phrases in it that have different meanings not in context* to the subject matter .....


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Fennick said:


> Exactly. Context. The misuse of words is about context as well as spelling. That's why I said


Sorry I cheated off Jethro Bodine ,he sat right in front of me :shrug::whistlin:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Sorry I cheated off Jethro Bodine ,he sat right in front of me :shrug::whistlin:


Naught times naught is naught.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> chickenista said:
> 
> 
> > Not to correct your grammar or anything, but..:happy2:
> ...


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

One that drives me crazy is, "I seen something on tv" 

But then I'm from Lancashire and grew up speaking dialect, my American husband still struggles to understand my dad somewhat. At first he didn't understand him at all.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

It really bugs me (and I see this more and more often) is when someone excepts something, like a job, or a gift etc. instead of accepting it.

The other pet peeve I have is spoken rather than written. I know some folks that say togather instead of together. It's really not a big deal, but every time I hear that pronunciation I just cringe a little on the inside.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

chickenista said:


> suitcase_sally said:
> 
> 
> > But it is a very old form of speech.. I think 1300's or so
> ...


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

If youse guys would ax me what gets me cra-cra is words like po-po. 
No wonder I don't like Blake Shelton! lol


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Sanza said:


> If youse guys would ax me what gets me cra-cra is words like po-po.
> No wonder I don't like Blake Shelton! lol


I hear you loud and clear, try watching daytime tv and the only thing on is a bunch of court shows and talk shows full of idiots using terms like "I ax him" "he ax me...." Baby-daddy, baby-momma, etc.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm sure glad I don't sweat the small stuff. Sometimes I even admit I'm not perfect.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

grandma12703 said:


> I'm sure glad I don't sweat the small stuff. Sometimes I even admit I'm not perfect.


Then why bother your high and might self with reading this thread?


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

I love this thread because I hate the poor use of language and I'd begun to think I was the only one. Along with all the others that have been mentioned, the others that really get me are the misuse of "your" and "you're" Why can't people remember that "you're" is a contraction, so that if "you are" can be substituted, that's the one to use. Also, "few" and "less" It almost seems that "few" has been dropped from the English language. "Few" refers to things that can be counted and "less" is something uncountable: "There will be less sand here after I've scooped a few shovelfuls into the truck." 
The one that really gets me is hearing someone say that they spaded their cat. Poor thing, what did they do, bury he?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> One that drives me crazy is, "I seen something on tv"
> 
> But then I'm from Lancashire and grew up speaking dialect, my American husband still struggles to understand my dad somewhat. At first he didn't understand him at all.


Yup, I seen that a lot.

ACK!!!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I loathe any celebration of ignorance, be it in speech or act. 

What happened to the idea and ideal of improving one's self and lot in life? 

Btw - that was a rhetorical question. I know full well what happened.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Tiempo my mil said she had the same issue your husband has.
I never understood why.


----------

